# Guide Recommendation Questions....



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Does anybody else think it's odd that we get these same questions every single year on this board? It causes all kinds of responses... but they are the same responses every year. Same guides mentioned... by the same people.... almost at the exact same time every year.

Part of me thinks this is just a way for some people to get some free advertising... just saying....??? :redface:


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

conspiracy theory ?


I am on this site rarely , but if I see a request for info for Key West or the other
Florida Keys , I will respond. That is the only fishery that I feel confident and 
qualified to talk about. I've been going to the Keys since the mid 80's
and have fished many times with the Guide I recommend. I have no
reason to recommend him , except for the fact that he is a great Captain , 
and has always worked hard to put me on fish. 
I have fished Galveston a couple of times with a fellow that I won't mention, but Hard working and his name won't come up in the same conversation. 

good luck to all

MO


----------



## jcpinter (Jan 11, 2006)

*Guide requests*

Well obviously someone spends way to much time on this board to see who posts what and when. Also you seem to throw around the the Project Tarpon thing every time you reply. How amazing is that. I still have yet to figure out what it is that you do there, besides spend money. A lot of guides get new costomers from good reviews and referrals. Sorry nature of the beast.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jamie, thanks for the concerns. Let me address each of them in turn.



jcpinter said:


> Well obviously someone spends way to much time on this board to see who posts what and when.


Really doesn't take long to make that observation through the years.



> Also you seem to throw around the the Project Tarpon thing every time you reply. How amazing is that.


Jamie, you see that thing under my name, it says sponsor. That allows me to have my website in signature block beneath each post. Lots of other folks on 2Cool are site sponsors and get the same privilege. It's not a matter of throwing it around and it's not amazing - it does it automatically.



> I still have yet to figure out what it is that you do there, besides spend money.


Jamie, having fished in my tournaments and won quite a few, I thought you already knew that answer. As stated on my website, the goal of creating Project Tarpon.com was to help anglers have a source where they could get information on tarpon research and conservation issues. Project Tarpon's involvement in tarpon issues, membership on the board of conservation organizations, coordinating research activities in Texas, other states and internationally, sponsoring tournaments around the Gulf are all on the list of things accomplished. Please feel free to spend some time on the website and see all that Project Tarpon does. And yes, it isn't about making money. Never has been. Thank goodness it doesn't cost a whole lot either, and thank goodness I have a day job to put the food on the table, because the website certainly never will. It is and hopefully forever will be a resource for people interested in tarpon - that's all.



> A lot of guides get new costomers from good reviews and referrals. Sorry nature of the beast.


No apology necessary. I don't doubt it and think that is the best way to get business. Just that after seeing this year after year about the same time each year starts me wondering if at least a few of the requests for local guides are not set-ups to promote one guide or bring down another. I get the questions about other places, Florida etc., those are not as common nor do they seem to correlate to a particular time of year. Just making an observation. Didn't mean to strike a nerve.

One last thing, I'll make you the same offer I have made every guide interested in advertising on my website. I think I sent an email to you years ago making this offer, but I'll do it again if I didn't -- If you'll post some tarpon fishing reports periodically through the season on the forums page (they can even be delayed in time if you'd prefer), I'll give you an advertisement for free on all the forums and almost every page of the website. Just let me know.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to see a forum discussion ranking some of the most courteous Texas tarpon guides, versus those who will trample a school or run right up on other boats, just to get a hook-up. Haven't seen that discussion, yet. At least guides aren't dragging them back to the dock. Or even shooting at rolling fish with a big pistol, like one guide did in the 1980s.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

[email protected] what did I miss this almost better than payton place?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Or even shooting at rolling fish with a big pistol, like one guide did in the 1980s.


Without mentioning a name, I'll just ask if this happened out of Galveston??????


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



Trouthappy said:


> I'd like to see a forum discussion ranking some of the most courteous Texas tarpon guides, versus those who will trample a school or run right up on other boats, just to get a hook-up. Haven't seen that discussion, yet. At least guides aren't dragging them back to the dock. Or even shooting at rolling fish with a big pistol, like one guide did in the 1980s.


That would be an interesting discussion. Experienced that yesterday, I don't think it was a guide that busted the school but the upper coast Tarpon fishing has suffered because of the actions of some guides and non guides. gater


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

So you saw a boat or person shoot( a or at) a Tarpon yesterday? The purpose just to hang her up or what ?



gater said:


> That would be an interesting discussion. Experienced that yesterday, I don't think it was a guide that busted the school but the upper coast Tarpon fishing has suffered because of the actions of some guides and non guides. gater


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> So you saw a boat or person shoot( a or at) a Tarpon yesterday? The purpose just to hang her up or what ?


I'd be willing to bet that whoever was shooting was taking care of a shark. Remember that guides have folks on their boats that get to fish very little and when fishing tarpon a nice size tiburon for table fare helps the trip go smoother. I wouldn't want a 4 or 5 foot live shark in my boat dancing around and I doubt any of you would either. All of the guides I have fished around have been very couteous, I wish I could say that about all the others out there.


----------

